# Help:  Owners Referral Promos



## Miss Marty (Jul 3, 2007)

Submitted information to Dave B the other day and now I am 
Unable to find the link to the owners referral promos program


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 3, 2007)

are you talking about the marriott referral promos?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is the link to TUG Owner Referrals. You can find it under "Promotions" in the left column on TUG's home page (link at the top of this page).


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 3, 2007)

*Its Gone*

- Promotions -

 Business Ads 
 Resort Ads


----------



## Dave M (Jul 3, 2007)

I can see it - under Promotions:

Owner Referrals
Business Ads
Resort Ads
Banner Ad Program


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.tug2.net/ads/mpromo.shtml  ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 3, 2007)

ah ha

likely due to a software on your computer that prevents ads from being displayed.

bet you dont see the google ads or anything that has the word "ads" in it for that matter.

We had a similar problem on the BBS awahile back with the new classified ad program as the link contained the word "ads" and the software hides it from you.

rest assured the links are there!

Try putting tug2.net in your list of protected/trusted sites.


----------



## Nancy (Jul 3, 2007)

*I see it*

I'm not a moderator and I see it.

Nancy


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 12, 2007)

*Web Pop Up Settings*

*
Post 900*

I just changed my aol web pop up settings 
and everything appears to be working now.


----------

